# Belize



## gannab (Jun 3, 2011)

We are headed there in 3 weeks and heard they are having lots of problems there and does not sound safe.  anyone know anything?  We will be going to the island of Ambercaye Key....would appreciate any help.  thanks   Judy from CT


----------



## Conan (Jun 3, 2011)

I did a little internet searching since I'll be visiting Belize next year.

Apparently there's some drug gang activity in Belize City, including in the tourist area of Conch Shell Bay. And the Belize politicians are pushing a big change in the criminal law - - they want to abolish trial by jury in some cases and also allow witnesses to testify anonymously at trial. Of course, trial by jury and the right to confront witnesses are fundamentals of UK and US law but they may be on the way out in Belize.

I doubt you're at much risk as a tourist in Belize City or anywhere else in the country.  I think the biggest risk, June through October, is the possibility of a hurricane (seriously - - we met some fellow-vacationers in the caribbean who told us they nearly died in one)


----------



## flexible (Jun 3, 2011)

gannab said:


> We are headed there in 3 weeks and heard they are having lots of problems there and does not sound safe.  anyone know anything?  We will be going to the island of Ambercaye Key....would appreciate any help.  thanks   Judy from CT



After flying into Belize City, will you fly or ferry to Ambercaye Key? The ferry is a short taxi ride from both Belize City airports. The island is safe.

We were there in 2010 at Costa Maya Reef Resort followed by a Tradewinds Cruise.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 3, 2011)

Also headed to Belize next year (April).  I wasn't worried about Ambergris Caye (and hope I don't have to be), but wanted to see Tikal on the mainland (Guatemala), and think we'll do a private tour on that one, depending on what's happening at the time.


----------



## eal (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a friend who owns a condo in southern Belize.  She just got home last week and said that the local "troubles" are greatly exaggerated in the media.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like MX.


----------



## gannab (Jun 4, 2011)

*Belize - Ambercaye Key*

We will be flying from the main land to the Island.  Thank you all for the info.  I am sure they would cancel if the danger was there...Also, I understand the hurricanes have not been too close there so just praying we have a good week.  can't stop traveling now, with all the crazy weather everywhere.  We were only a few miles from the Tornado in Monson Ma...now that is scarey.  Judy


----------



## jadejar (Jun 4, 2011)

Judy,

Please post info about your trip after your return - We are headed to Ambergris Cay, Belize in June of next year. 

Another Judy


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 13, 2011)

gannab said:


> We are headed there in 3 weeks and heard they are having lots of problems there and does not sound safe.  anyone know anything?  We will be going to the island of Ambercaye Key....would appreciate any help.  thanks   Judy from CT



You should be fine on Ambergris Cay. It was developed for the tourists and a place for foreigners (i.e. Americans, Canadians, etc.) to buy property.  You see it on House Hunters International.  The mainland, specifically Belize City, is another story.  The area where the cruise ships tender to is a fenced and guarded area.  The week before we were there a couple ventured beyond the fences and were beaten and robbed: and that wasn't an isolated event.  We took a tour of the city from a local guide and it was depressing.  Go to some of the other boards, specifically CruiseCritic.com, and you can read more about mainland Belize, since the cruise ships or the passengers don't go to Ambergris Cay.  If you have the time, I would recommend going to the Mayan temples on the mainland: you can read about temple tours on CruiseCritic.

Have fun & stay safe.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Also headed to Belize next year (April).  I wasn't worried about Ambergris Caye (and hope I don't have to be), but wanted to see Tikal on the mainland (Guatemala), and think we'll do a private tour on that one, depending on what's happening at the time.



Yes - do your safety due diligence on that one.  Probably not as dangerous as venturing unescorted into some areas in the US, but there have been issues on that trip.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Steve.
Yes, I've also heard enough to make me cautious.  Bummer as I had heard Tikal is a great visit.


----------



## akp (Jun 17, 2011)

*Oh boy!  This reminds me of my dumbest move ever!*

My husband and I went on a dive trip to ambergris caye around 1994.  We stayed in the place right next to captain Morgans.  We had a great week diving but wanted to go on the Tikal trip.  All week we waited for another few people to sign up as the minimum was 4.  Finally near the end of the week, they arranged for us to go alone.  They set us up with a guide at tikal, a place to overnight, flights, etc.

In return for setting all of this up, the owner/manager/whatever asked us to deliver some fresh fish on dry ice to the guide who was a good friend of hers.

So my husband and I took the sealed package (which could have contained absolutely anything!) from Belize to Guatemala through te airport in which the military guards were all carrying machine guns.

How dumb was that?  Turns out the fish was really just fish and all was fine.  The trip to Tikal was amazing.  The guide got us from our little hut at 430 and we climbed on of the pyramids in time to watch the sunrise from the top.  Truly unforgettable!

Enjoy!

Anita


----------



## JustKeepBreathing (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about Ambergris Caye at all.  You'll be completely fine there, but I agree that Belize City is another story - even when we were there in 2005, we we warned not to leave the airport itself in Belize City.  But you should also be fine if you wanted to go on the mainland to go cave tubing, or visit the ruins.

Ambergris Caye is great and our trip to Belize still ranks as my favorite vacation ever.  We went out on a private boat - very small - and went fishing (more like catching!), snorkeling and dove for conch and lobster - ask around your hotel for a guide named Jerry Ack, he'll do a private 1/2 day, full day and  he also takes people out night fishing for Tarpon - he doesn't contract with any of the hotels, but is the best around.  He makes you fresh ceviche on the boat with fish you just caught homemade tortilla chips, yum!.  Buy him a couple of Belikins after your trip and you'll be friends for life.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jun 23, 2011)

*Please post how your trip goes*

I'm heading to San Pedro in mid-July and would love suggestions, tips, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll definitely post a trip report/resort review when we get back from Ambergris.  We're there for 2 weeks so will hopefully be able to do some exploring to report.


----------



## Conan (Apr 18, 2012)

My review of Villas at Banyan Bay (Ambergris Caye, Belize, RCI #5946) is posted at http://www.tug2.net/.


----------



## blueparrot (May 8, 2012)

We see Ambergris Cay come up on a couple of exchange companies from time to time and have put that on our ''to do'' list for future exchanges.  I have always heard that the offshore islands are safe, but some parts of the mainland may not be.  It is good to have that confirmed by those who have been there recently.


----------

